# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.54 - MT2601, AndroidWear and Forensic

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.54 - MT2601, AndroidWear and Forensic* 
MT2601 - a new generation AndroidWear CPU from MediaTek for SmartWatches and wearable devices 
- Core updated
Flash ID database updates
Definition base updated and revised
Unaligned Scatter flashing revised for dual-storage phones 
- MediaTek MT2601 support activated - World First !
Firmware Read and Write ( as factory one )
Factory FW flashing
Read full info (with extended and security info)
FlashDump Read / Write
NVRAM Read / Write
HW test - eMMC RO test
Format FileSystem / Reset settings
Repair ExtData
Flash Erase
Fix Unknown BaseBand ( WiFi and BT connectivity )
Init Preloader
Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction
Read ModemConfiguration file ( BPLGUI )
Modem ReInit
FastBoot mode operations
Repartition Tool 
Rest features will work with AndroidWear OS if they will be activated in new OS releases. 
- Andoid Wear OS supported and tested! 
- FW Read Engine Revised
MT2601 FW read supported!
*FW is complete and as factory one!
*FW is fully compatible with SPFlashTool
New types supported
Brand-Specific improvements
Files verification improved 
- New Forensic level - Exclusive !
DataDirect engine updated for support all existing storage types and partitions, used in ANDROID OS versions
Allow extract UserData directly from wide range of old (MT65xx line) and some latest, which uses DualStorage type
Extraction speed during initial public release not fast, will be times faster in following versions 
- Service
Security repair revised 
- Other
Flash ID database updated
DRAM init DB updated
Some other bugfixes and improvements   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Azra9 Mtk

mwela3 hhh

----------

